# Cutting - Like Riding A Bike (Or is it) ?



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi guys, its been a while since my last post. I was quite active on here but then kinda fell out of love with training for a while. However i've now got my act back in order - finally!

The last 10 weeks I've been cutting, my starting weight was 14stone "4 (im 32 and 5foot 10) BF ~28%. and this week I've hit 12 stone "12, ~14% BF . and dropped 4 inches from my waist.

Diet has been ~1500 - 1700cals per day, 50/25/25, however at times i've dropped my carbs really low.

Ive worked my arse to be honest and im really pleased with my progress thus far - its actually been very surprising the muscle memory I've retained from when i was last training heavily 3 years ago.

Couple of questions, if i may:



My mid rift fat (as expected) is proving difficult to shift - given im ~14% BF i know i have a way to go still. My target is to get sub 10% , so based on my progress so far, should i just keep going?


If you do the math, i have around 7-8lbs to drop (180lbs x 14% = 25.2lbs, 180lbs x10% = 18lbs = 25.2 - 18 = 7.2lbs) is this advisable way of reaching my BF goal - or should i stop my dieting start to put some mass on and shift the fat more slowly?


Appreciate any advice or kind words of encouragement. Good to be back!

Vinney


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

@banzi would really value your input please mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If you wanna get leaner just keep cutting mate


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> If you wanna get leaner just keep cutting mate


 makes sense when you say but the prospect of dropping below 12stone 9 scares me - ive not been that low since i was 21! ha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Vinney said:


> makes sense when you say but the prospect of dropping below 12stone 9 scares me - ive not been that low since i was 21! ha.


 Lol that's the thing about cutting,you feel like you're shrinking badly but will actually look bigger.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Lol that's the thing about cutting,you feel like you're shrinking badly but will actually look bigger.


 Wouldn't mind - i've just threw a ton of old clothes out that i thought na - never gonna or need to get into them again.

Gonna have to go buy some 28inch pants at this rate ....

Thanks mate for responding.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Vinney said:


> Wouldn't mind - i've just threw a ton of old clothes out that i thought na - never gonna or need to get into them again.
> 
> Gonna have to go buy some 28inch pants at this rate ....
> 
> Thanks mate for responding.


 Lol I've got clothes I fit in when I'm bulked and clothes I fit in when I'm lean.

No problem mate :thumb


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Vinney said:


> Hi guys, its been a while since my last post. I was quite active on here but then kinda fell out of love with training for a while. However i've now got my act back in order - finally!
> 
> The last 10 weeks I've been cutting, my starting weight was 14stone "4 (im 32 and 5foot 10) BF ~28%. and this week I've hit 12 stone "12, ~14% BF . and dropped 4 inches from my waist.
> 
> ...


 As @FelonE says keep cutting. You'll then have a really good lean basis from which to lean bulk from.

You clearly know what you're doing, so I'd say just keep going and monitor your weight loss and address it when it stalls.

Keep up the good work, massive improvement already.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

@Simon 88 thanks dude - appreciated


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> As @FelonE says keep cutting. You'll then have a really good lean basis from which to lean bulk from.
> 
> You clearly know what you're doing, so I'd say just keep going and monitor your weight loss and address it when it stalls.
> 
> Keep up the good work, massive improvement already.


 I agree. Got a good shape to him,will look good cut.

Keep your goal in mind mate,it'll be worth it when you get there.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Right ... am going to keep cutting .... ive given myself another 10 weeks, but i think i will only need 6.

Weekly goals in .... i'll keep you both posted


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Vinney said:


> Right ... am going to keep cutting .... ive given myself another 10 weeks, but i think i will only need 6.
> 
> Weekly goals in .... i'll keep you both posted
> 
> View attachment 123321


 It'll get harder and slower but just keep going mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I like that table


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm an excel geek - i'll upload it if you want it .... give me 2 mins


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Here you go

View attachment Progress_Tracker_v2.xlsx


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Vinney said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 123322


 Cheers mate


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Vinney said:


> @banzi would really value your input please mate


 You have done really well mate, you look great.

Just stay on the restricted cals it will come off

I never used to store fat on my abs at all , when I got older and the fat stored there it now is the last thing to come off, I think once the fat cells are created you will always have problem areas.

Dont worry mate, it will come off eventually.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

banzi said:


> You have done really well mate, you look great.
> 
> Just stay on the restricted cals it will come off
> 
> ...


 thanks mate .... bit of reassurance does go a long away


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Vinney said:


> @Simon 88 thanks dude - appreciated


 13 stone to 11 stone 9 when I last dieted. Sounds light but I didn't look 11 stone 9. Not saying I was big or anything buy definitely not 11 stone 9


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Latest .... slowly but surely getting there, getting hard as the weeks go on.

Top abs just starting to show ... just

BW down to 12"9 and BF now 13.5%

@banzi @FelonE @Simon 88 @sen

Hopefully i can loose the last of my love handles and the fat covering my lower abs soon!!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Vinney said:


> Latest .... slowly but surely getting there, getting hard as the weeks go on.
> 
> BW down to 12"9 and BF now 13.5%
> 
> ...


 great work mate, you will look great once you get down, good athletic shape.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Vinney said:


> Latest .... slowly but surely getting there, getting hard as the weeks go on.
> 
> BW down to 12"9 and BF now 13.5%
> 
> ...


 You started at 14 4?? fu**ing good going mate!


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

banzi said:


> great work mate, you will look great once you get down, good athletic shape.


 Thanks dude - Im paranoid about my hips ..... the f**kers will shrink eventually right ha?

11-12% i hoping to see more progress in that area ...

I have one of these arriving next week - http://www.skulpt.me/

hopefully help me track it better.....


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

sen said:


> You started at 14 4?? fu**ing good going mate!


 Yeah ... 11 weeks ago. Was really easy till about week 9, now its killing me. Every cardio / weight session i'm spent

thanks mate


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Vinney said:


> Thanks dude - Im paranoid about my hips ..... the f**kers will shrink eventually right ha?
> 
> 11-12% i hoping to see more progress in that area ...
> 
> ...


 You obviously havent been following my posts.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

banzi said:


> You obviously havent been following my posts.


 go on ... disappoint me now, are they crap?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Vinney said:


> go on ... disappoint me now, are they crap?


 I dont see the point of all that s**t, eat 1500 cals and work hard in the gym, you dont need a tracker to tell you any more than that.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

banzi said:


> I dont see the point of all that s**t, eat 1500 cals and work hard in the gym, you dont need a tracker to tell you any more than that.


 You absolutely correct mate - its like a scales they mean f**k all its what you look like that matters BUT what's drawn me to it is its ability to measure muscle density - but i needed an excuse to buy a new gadget lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Vinney said:


> You absolutely correct mate - its like a scales they mean f**k all its what you look like that matters BUT what's drawn me to it is its ability to measure muscle density - but i needed an excuse to buy a new gadget lol


 so what if it tells you your muscle density is bob on and you look like s**t?

just use the mirror mate, its cheaper.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

banzi said:


> so what if it tells you your muscle density is bob on and you look like s**t?
> 
> just use the mirror mate, its cheaper.


 haha .... what you're saying i tell people exactly the same thing. shame on me ha.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> so what if it tells you your muscle density is bob on and you look like s**t?
> 
> just use the mirror mate, its cheaper.


 Problem is, and I see it all to often, people post progress pics, and I rarely see progress, so scales are relevant for most.

I've weighed in every week, for last 13 weeks, every week I have lost weight. There is no way on low calories you are recomping, like some think they are.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Problem is, and I see it all to often, people post progress pics, and I rarely see progress, so scales are relevant for most.
> 
> I've weighed in every week, for last 13 weeks, every week I have lost weight. There is no way on low calories you are recomping, like some think they are.


 I weigh myself every Friday, I too have lost weight each week of prep, I only weigh myself on the scales at the gym, its the ones the fighters use so they have to be spot on.

Today I have had a last day off my diet , its peddle to the metal the next 5 weeks.


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

What are your cals and macros bro. sick progress


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Vinney said:


> Yeah ... 11 weeks ago. Was really easy till about week 9, now its killing me. Every cardio / weight session i'm spent
> 
> thanks mate


 No pain no gain!! Once you start seeing those lines/veins you've never seen before, it'll make you even more determined.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

ImAwesome said:


> What are your cals and macros bro. sick progress


 1500 - 1700 cals pd i range within ....

Just a call out - i also double some of my meals together in the table attached. Eating less often whilst cutting is advisable as it puts less stress on your hormones. I've noticed a slight reduction in my libido and tiny bit of testicular atrophy as a result. Aggressive cuts like this arnt easy going after 8 weeks....

also when coming out of this -- i recommend upping your cals by 10% per week until your back to normal maintenance cals


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Problem is, and I see it all to often, people post progress pics, and I rarely see progress, so scales are relevant for most.
> 
> I've weighed in every week, for last 13 weeks, every week I have lost weight. There is no way on low calories you are recomping, like some think they are.


 Yeah impossible mate ... you cant cut aggressively and build muscle, it's biologically impossible. Sick of reading stuff from so called experts that its possible.

I'll be bulking once my BF is in check .... simplest and fastest way for me.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Typical day

-Breakfast-
50g Protein Shake
50g Scotish Oats
1 x Benecol Yogurt Drink

-Mid Morning-
Princes Mackerel Fillets in Olive Oil

-Lunch-
150g Chicken Breast
100g Sweet Potatoe
25g Babycorn
25g Spinach

-Dinner-
150g Chicken Breast
320g Edamame Bean Stir Fry
175g Hartley's 10 Cal Jelly

-Bed-
50g Protein Shake

Macros:
54% Protein 
20% Carbs
25% Fats
Cals: 1537


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Vinney said:


> Typical day
> 
> -Breakfast-
> 50g Protein Shake
> ...


 Some great progress. I would be starving on that diet so fair play mate.

How much cardio are you doing a week? Any fat burners or aas?


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

@UlsterRugby PT blast is 30mins, Run is 2 mile.....

No AAS - totally nat

In terms of fat burners, i take Green Tea, CLA, Arctic Krill Oil, L-Theanine


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Slow drop again this week, 1lb down.....

View attachment Capture.JPG


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Late to the party but in for this mate. Can see you've worked your arse off and made awesome progress.

Are you eating the same food each day?


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

RexEverthing said:


> Late to the party but in for this mate. Can see you've worked your arse off and made awesome progress.
> 
> Are you eating the same food each day?


 Thank you.

Mostly .... keeps things simple, ill swap chicken for beef sometimes


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Little update - Week 16.

Today i hit my 2stone cut target. My BF is coming down slowly but surely, so im going to keep going. I think i have around 4lbs to further drop until i hit ~8% BF.

Started to zig zap my calories between 1500 and 2000 carbs PD - avg 1600 per week.

I'll update again in 4 weeks time


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

Bang on mate well.done


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Right guys been a couple of weeks since my last post.

Just to recap:,

I started this cut Jan 10th: 14st 4lbs - 27.50 % BF, today, week 19 - 12st dead and 9.3% BF.

Below is chart of my progress:









Couple of pics, before, mid point and latest









Next week i start carb cycling (still based on 1500 cals) to drive my BF down to ~7% over the next 4 weeks, then it's growing time!!!


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Today marks my 6month slog back at the gym. 10yrs i've trained for and i still to this day I continue to learn; either new ways of training and nutrition or the utter rubbish i've been fed, read or let myself to believe previously from magazines, websites or people offering poor advice.

There are no shortcuts or magic bullets - only discipline, having a plan and setting yourself regular goals and challenges.

Thanks to everyone for the support and guidance!

Hopefully the next 6 months are as successful as i take it up a gear


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Your maths seem out to me, 14 st 4 = 200lb, 28% of this is 56lb, so your lean body mass is 144lb and your fat is 56lb

Your now 12 st 12 = 180lb, at 14% bf this is 25.2lb, so you lean body mass is now 154.8 and your fat is 25lb

Based on the above your weight loss is 20lbs, yet youve managed to loose 31lb of fat and gained almost 11lb of muscle in 10 weeks? (figured taken from first post)

Lookng good btw


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Your maths seem out to me, 14 st 4 = 200lb, 28% of this is 56lb, so your lean body mass is 144lb and your fat is 56lb
> 
> Your now 12 st 12 = 180lb, at 14% bf this is 25.2lb, so you lean body mass is now 154.8 and your fat is 25lb
> 
> ...


 @Madoxx

Yeah you're correct - im now 12stone - 168 and 9% BF after 24 weeks

So that is now 152lb LMB up from 144lb LBM = 8.88 gain in muscle

Fat is now 15.12lb (9%) down from 56lb (28%)

I'm struggling to break the 9% mark - i've been at this for 3 weeks now.


----------

